
Snipitron | Publish your online research - danielha
http://www.snipitron.com/
======
danielha
"Snipitron, a new social bookmarking site for academics, professionals and
students, launched in pre-beta mode on Friday. On many levels, it's your
conventional bookmarking site: you add URLs via the web interface, a
bookmarklet or the browser plugin (IE and FF), add tags, add friends and
explore websites bookmarked by others.

Slightly different is the idea of collections: all your bookmarks are part of
ongoing projects, usually concerned with researching an assignment or a
purchase."

<http://mashable.com/2007/03/17/snipitron/>

~~~
bootload
I'm surprised there have not been more 'vertical' del.icio.us variants. Looks
useful to a subset. For a business I wonder how much the 'niche' audience will
restrict the sites ability to make money?

PRO:

_simple_

 _export data via RSS_

 _pre-built input tools via browser_

CON:

_does not copy delicious conventions enough_

 _free & long term viable? ('We're still working through the whole "money
thing.")_

 _redundant images of sites_

 __does not export citations,

~~~
ryanr
Great points. Our model wasn't set up to support del.icio.us and we are
working on the export of citations.

------
Alex3917
Another site that completely fails to make it clear what they do on the front
page. "The best way to capture and share your research." What the heck does
that mean?

The FAQ is four paragraphs long, of which only two sentences are at all
meaningful.

How about just having the front page say: "SNiPiTRON is a way to build
research projects based on the web pages you capture. Then you can share and
discuss your research with friends, colleagues, co-workers, etc." Even this is
too wordy and could be cut down.

Why even bother building it if 90% of the people who get to the site are going
to hit the back button within the first ten seconds? heh.

~~~
ryanr
Great response. We are in Beta and trying to get everything looking good for
our public launch. We hope to have the FAQ's updated soon and be more
descriptive on our front page. Thanks for the feed-back.

